# Reserve Deputy Don Williams



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Reserve Deputy*

*Don Williams*

Dale County Sheriff's Office, Alabama

End of Watch: Wednesday, February 8, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 55
*Tour:* 17 years
*Badge #* 26-77

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 2/8/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial



Reserve Deputy Don Williams died after being involved in a single vehicle accident on South Union Avenue, near Martin Street, in Ozark.

He had just completed serving civil papers when his patrol car left the roadway and struck several parked cars. It is believed that he may have suffered a medical emergency prior to the accident.

Deputy Williams had served as a reserve deputy with the Dale County Sheriff's Office for 17 years. He is survived by his wife and six children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Wally Olson
Dale County Sheriff's Office
100 Court Square
Ozark, AL 36360

Phone: (334) 774-2335

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21186-reserve-deputy-don-williams#ixzz1lu3ujQPX​


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Deputy Williams


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

RIP Deputy Williams


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace


Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Sir.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------

